

Why “Just let it happen, it’ll be over soon” is a rape joke - Adrock
http://gamersagainstbigotry.org/2013/06/why-just-let-it-happen-itll-be-over-soon-is-a-rape-joke-and-extremely-problematic/

======
Leszek
The reasoning of "it's a rape joke because rapists say it" is flawed. Rapists
could say plenty of other things (e.g. "shut up") which, if repeated, aren't
considered to be rape jokes; and there are situations where "just let it
happen, it’ll be over soon" could be said in a non-rape situation, e.g.
smothering someone (or even something less serious, like getting a tattoo).

I'm not going to make a comment about whether or not I consider this to be a
rape joke, but I wanted to comment on what I consider to be an incorrect leap
in logic.

------
quchen
Title: "why it is a rape joke"

Reason given: "because it is a rape joke and rapists say it"

Well that was disappointing.

------
dyno12345
Apparently my dentist has been making rape jokes

------
dopamean
I didn't know there was any question as to whether or not this was a rape
joke.

~~~
CJefferson
Neither did I, but I suspect in the opposite direction to you.

Honestly, I have used this term, with friends for years. I just checked with a
couple on facebook, and we all visualised in terms of something like (if we
imagine the real-world situation it references) putting a pillow over an
ill/unconscious person's face to smoother them.

Now, I'm not saying other people can't have a different interpretation, or
there isn't a common one, but me and my friends have certainly held a
different one for many years.

------
serf
isn't that the whole point? In gaming, you'd hear this phrase when a team is
dominating the other team to the point where they are forcing whatever
mechanic against the will of the other team.

rape (rāp) n. The crime of forcing another person to submit to sex acts,
especially sexual intercourse. n. The act of seizing and carrying off by
force; abduction. n. Abusive or improper treatment; violation: a rape of
justice.

There are plenty of gamer scenarios that fall into n. #2 and 3.

Sure, it's an extreme example to use, but gamers are full of those. Isn't this
even more neutral than any typical partisan newscaster comparing new
legislature or economical movement as rape? "They are raping the economy.." ,
"They are raping the constitution.". In those examples, the anchor is
literally comparing an action to rape, whereas in the phrase "Just let it
happen, it'll be over soon" is rather ambiguous, and if not aware of the
origin you could contribute it to murder or bleeding out, as well.

Next on the list : "Teabagging is not funny guys, it's a real life rape
tactic" or other such malarky.

------
dutchbrit
Why worry about these kinds of jokes, just let it happen, it’ll be over
soon...

It wasn't aimed at anyone directly, in a personal way.

~~~
rosser
_It wasn 't aimed at anyone directly, in a personal way._

Neither are racist jokes, typically. Doesn't make them a bit less repugnant.

~~~
WayneDB
> Doesn't make them a bit less repugnant.

...in your opinion.

Most people aren't so prudish - otherwise, the long line of comedians who make
jokes about racial stereotypes wouldn't have been so successful.

------
brazzy
Hm, my Antivirus blocks this site, claiming to have found
[http://www.sophos.com/en-us/threat-center/threat-
analyses/vi...](http://www.sophos.com/en-us/threat-center/threat-
analyses/viruses-and-spyware/Mal~HTMLGen-A.aspx)

------
bigd
1) please see some George Carlin 2) Go to church, not to E3. 3) Gamers-
against-bigotry: perfect example of bigotry.

